# SPARTAN NP-1



## Ron Handgraaf (Jun 24, 2007)

Well then, here its is!

Meet the NP-1
United States Navy
Flight Preparatory Schools

Great little manual, with many pictures.
A flight instruction strip book!

Spartan NP-1


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 24, 2007)

Dang Ron, that was quick. Many thanks.

Now I got a lot to read.

Again many thanks


----------



## Ron Handgraaf (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello Micdrow,

Because I thought that you might get too much too read, this time I did choose a manual with a lot of pictures!

Have fun!

Ron


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Ron,

I just wish I could remember half the stuff I read.  

Thanks again


----------

